# X300 Mulch - crappy lawn cut - why?



## jambsi

I've had an X300 with the Mulching deck for about 3 weeks now. I'm very disappointed with the quality of the cut. It runs fine, comfortable & all that good stuff - it just doesn't do a good job of cutting the grass. It is replacing a 21" self-propelled-walk-behind (SPWB) with a mulch plug.

I normally cut @ 2.5", I've tried cutting longer & shorter, I've tried going faster & slower. I've gone throught the deck levelling routine. I've tried the deck wheels higher & lower. Some mowings have been damp, some approaching too long but also hardly needing cutting at all.

It always leaves many clumps of clippings and it seems to whip up and leave a circle of longer grass right down the middle sometimes. My SPWB left NOTHING.

So is there some known problem my X300 may have? Is it common that a tractor does a much crappier job of cutting than a SPWB?

I'm considering taking JD up on their 30 day return policy. Any advice?


----------



## Upper5Percent

If you are unhappy...return it, before the time runs out...otherwise you might be unhappy for years...


----------



## Simpleprestige

return it and get a simplicity
there is no way you could possibly be dissatisfied with the cut


----------



## jambsi

*crappy cut update*

Yesterday after trying all the forum suggestions I took the machine into the JD dealer. The mechanic gave it a test cut & said "hmmm that leaves a mess doesn't it". He tried/checked all the same things I did without any improvement. The dealer has opened a "case" with JD and has asked for a couplea days to figure out the problem.

I am wishing them luck.


----------



## cjett

Let us know what they come up with. 

I also agree, if they can't make it right, try a Simplicity.


----------



## Upper5Percent

*Re: crappy cut update*



> _Originally posted by jambsi _
> *Yesterday after trying all the forum suggestions I took the machine into the JD dealer. The mechanic gave it a test cut & said "hmmm that leaves a mess doesn't it". He tried/checked all the same things I did without any improvement. The dealer has opened a "case" with JD and has asked for a couplea days to figure out the problem.
> 
> I am wishing them luck. *


Make sure they STOP THE CLOCK on the time allowed you to return the unit...otherwise they could turn around and say sorry we can't find a problem...here is your tractor back and by the way the time to return it has run out...


----------



## jambsi

*Newest updates - Simplicity & deck mods*

Thanks all for the suggestions & tips.

I visited my Simplicity dealer today. I looked at the Regent & the Broadmoor.

Simplicity doesn't recommend or sell a 2-stage snowblower for the Regent. I got 18' (yes feet!) of snow last year, so that dog don't hunt.

The Boadmoor cut real nice as you suggested with a 3-blade 44" deck. The chassis looked as good as the JD, the trany was better. But I've had bad luck with B&S engine's & there was a B&S under the hood. The controls, pedals, seat & just about everything that is user visible seemed cheap & weak to me. It was $1000 more than the JD - its not uncommon to find lower volume U.S. imported products priced in Canada with an unreasonable premium. Which of course keeps them low volume products. Bottom line it left me hoping that JD would find a fix for the X300.

While at the Simplicity dealer my JD dealer called & asked me to come in for a test. The JD problem database recommended removing a plastic baffle between the 2 blades & instead installing a "baffle kit" which consisted of 2 rings that line the inside of the deck. This work was completed so I test cut it. Unfortunately their yard was being cut today so I could only choose to test on freshly cut turf or turf that was waaaaay to long to expect a clean cut from a mulcher. So I took it home. Oops I cut my lawn yesterday so I'm going to have to wait a coupla days for a test.

I asked why the "mulching deck" 42M didn't already include this mod - no explanation. "We don't design them, just sell & service".

Also, I asked them to stop the 30 day clock & they said JD wouldn't do that. I explained that leaves my default as returning it & they're fine with that - go figure.

Stay tuned.


----------



## chrpmaster

You could always return it, get the refund then walk in the next day and demand a reduced price on your former tractor since its "used"  

Seriously if they won't stop the clock just make them do the paperwork for another new one so you have a new "clock". Especially if you are going to use up the clock before being able to test the mower properly. 

I have never understood where companies come up with their stupid policies.

Andy


----------



## chrpmaster

Is it hard to come to the US and get a cheaper deal on the Simplicity? There is certainly not a $1000 premium here on the Simplicity. I don't know how hard it is to get it across the border.

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige

Yes, when I first got my simplicity I noticed the plastic parts on the dash and such were seemingly cheap, but to tell you the truth they hold up well, work well, and I am satisfied. Let me assure you that any part of that tractor that actually takes a beating is top notch and won't let you down. My Great Grandfather has a 1991 broadmoor or equivalent tractor and it still runs like a champ. I wouldn't be turned off by the B&S, we had a 1990 Bolens with a 12 hp bs and it was a powerhouse, that thing would just run and run and run


----------



## jambsi

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Is it hard to come to the US and get a cheaper deal on the Simplicity? There is certainly not a $1000 premium here on the Simplicity. I don't know how hard it is to get it across the border.
> 
> Andy *


Thanks although I've considered that. The closest border is about 100Km, then to the nearest dealer. Then the need to re-befriend my local dealer. All in all not a great idea.

:canada: 

If I were running the place I'd just do away with the friggin' border. The rest of the world can't tell us apart anyway, why do we insist on it. Geez its like having a controlled border between Michigan & Ohio or Ontario & Manitoba. Who's protecting who from what?


----------



## chrpmaster

I understand about the distance. With gas prices being so high, especially where you live, I can understand wanting to buy locally. I just thought it might be worth it if you could get the same mower without the premium pricing. 

I also understand the desire to play nice with the local dealer. Of course if I'm paying thousands of dollars for a new mower I would expect to not have to see the dealer very often. I also would be so not nice if I did have to see him he would not want to see me again. 

Thats probably why I don't buy new stuff (plus I'm too cheap )

Let us know what you end up with. And of course pictures are manditory.


Andy


----------



## cjett

Also, the Broadmoor comes with a B&S Vanguard engine in all models. That is a highly regarded engine in most circles.

I really don't see what is cheap about any of the controls either, but I guess that is in the eye of the beholder. I think the all steel hood and fenders is a big plus over the plastic equivalents in some other tractors.

I looked long and hard at the Cubs and Deere's before finally buying the Simplicity, but if I had bought the Deere I'm sure I would be pleased with it as well for my small flat yard.


----------



## jambsi

*Side-by-side: four JD 42" decks a mulching*

To conclude my mulching deck issue I had the opportunity today to test cut with a number of 42" decks all set up for mulching:

A - 42M dedicated mulching deck as originally delivered on X300.
B - 42X standard deck/blades with mulch plug.
C - 42X standard deck with optional mulching blades & kit
D - 42M dedicated mulching deck with "baffle kit" & mod.

Performance comparison:

A - Very poor. Its surprising & sad that the worst place finisher was a product designed & sold for mulching. No medal.

C - Poor. The surprise continues as the optional mulching blades didn't perform all that well. Bronze medal I guess.

B - Fair. The regular 3 way deck with a mulch plug did pretty well.

D - Good. The mulching deck did a good job after the dealer took out the plastic piece that seperated the 2 halves of the deck and installed the 1/2 circle rings "baffle kit". It boggles my mind that they don't deliver them this way to start with.

Bottom line, I'm a happy mulcher now & sticking with the X300M. The dealer really went the extra miles for me on this, just to underscore the importance of a good dealer when you need one.

I wish I could've included gator blades as an entry in the test.

Thank you all for your comments & suggestions through this challenge.

hmmmmm


----------



## ralbelt

go try a simplicity,you won't believe how good the quality of is.


----------



## jambsi

> _Originally posted by ralbelt _
> *go try a simplicity,you won't believe how good the quality of is. *


I do hope Simplicity is proud of its zealous supporters.

Bottom line (for my situation) re:Simplicity
1) $1000 premium over JD (for no apparent reason)
2) No Johnny Bucket available until you get up to the GT's
3) Gave the JD dealer a chance "to make it right" & he did.

Thanks but for my situation its just not the right direction.


----------



## cjett

> _Originally posted by jambsi _
> *I do hope Simplicity is proud of its zealous supporters.
> 
> *


I think most of us are zealous for good reasons. When family or friends are looking for a new mower I share my experience I went through before buying a Simplicity. Some are already sold on a Cub or Deere before they even start the search and you will probably not change their minds in the long run. They are just wanting you to agree with their choice.

At that point, if they bought a Simplicity, just because I thought it was the best mower they would always be wishing they had the one they wanted in the first place. I guess that's why there are so many to choose from.


----------



## mariolopez

another 10 hrs of use and you will experience the real problem with the mulching deck--broken and jumping belts.----by the way--anybody know why the front center idler pulley is lower and angled down 25 degrees? this is where the belt seems to jump off.


----------



## cruzador

jambsi said:


> To conclude my mulching deck issue I had the opportunity today to test cut with a number of 42" decks all set up for mulching:
> 
> A - 42M dedicated mulching deck as originally delivered on X300.
> B - 42X standard deck/blades with mulch plug.
> C - 42X standard deck with optional mulching blades & kit
> D - 42M dedicated mulching deck with "baffle kit" & mod.
> 
> Performance comparison:
> 
> A - Very poor. Its surprising & sad that the worst place finisher was a product designed & sold for mulching. No medal.
> 
> C - Poor. The surprise continues as the optional mulching blades didn't perform all that well. Bronze medal I guess.
> 
> B - Fair. The regular 3 way deck with a mulch plug did pretty well.
> 
> D - Good. The mulching deck did a good job after the dealer took out the plastic piece that seperated the 2 halves of the deck and installed the 1/2 circle rings "baffle kit". It boggles my mind that they don't deliver them this way to start with.
> 
> Bottom line, I'm a happy mulcher now & sticking with the X300M. The dealer really went the extra miles for me on this, just to underscore the importance of a good dealer when you need one.
> 
> I wish I could've included gator blades as an entry in the test.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments & suggestions through this challenge.
> 
> hmmmmm


Hi! I live in Portugal and i also bought a JD x300 mulch.

Thanks for your posts. They are very useful for those who purchase this type of machine. 

I have the same problem that you have in the effectiveness of mulching.

I would like to know what parts you changed your deck (can you put pictures or the part number of pieces).

Thank you very much.


----------



## BBX300

Nevermind you have more answers than I could give ya


----------



## jhngardner367

Jambsi,
Check to see if your deck has Hi-lift blades,also. I've seen mulching decks come with standard blades,and they did a real crappy job,too. 
As soon as the hi-lift blades were installed,they cut great.


----------



## BBX300

I agree with that. I bought the predator 2 blades. Much cleaner cut.


----------



## Russrm

jambsi said:


> *Newest updates - Simplicity & deck mods*
> 
> Thanks all for the suggestions & tips.
> 
> I visited my Simplicity dealer today. I looked at the Regent & the Broadmoor.
> 
> Simplicity doesn't recommend or sell a 2-stage snowblower for the Regent. I got 18' (yes feet!) of snow last year, so that dog don't hunt.
> 
> The Boadmoor cut real nice as you suggested with a 3-blade 44" deck. The chassis looked as good as the JD, the trany was better. But I've had bad luck with B&S engine's & there was a B&S under the hood. The controls, pedals, seat & just about everything that is user visible seemed cheap & weak to me. It was $1000 more than the JD - its not uncommon to find lower volume U.S. imported products priced in Canada with an unreasonable premium. Which of course keeps them low volume products. Bottom line it left me hoping that JD would find a fix for the X300.
> 
> While at the Simplicity dealer my JD dealer called & asked me to come in for a test. The JD problem database recommended removing a plastic baffle between the 2 blades & instead installing a "baffle kit" which consisted of 2 rings that line the inside of the deck. This work was completed so I test cut it. Unfortunately their yard was being cut today so I could only choose to test on freshly cut turf or turf that was waaaaay to long to expect a clean cut from a mulcher. So I took it home. Oops I cut my lawn yesterday so I'm going to have to wait a coupla days for a test.
> 
> I asked why the "mulching deck" 42M didn't already include this mod - no explanation. "We don't design them, just sell & service".
> 
> Also, I asked them to stop the 30 day clock & they said JD wouldn't do that. I explained that leaves my default as returning it & they're fine with that - go figure.
> 
> Stay tuned.


Can you advise part numbers of this baffle kit? 
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Bob Driver

Russrm said:


> Can you advise part numbers of this baffle kit?
> Thanks
> Bob


You probably don't realize you're asking for a follow-up to a posting that took place 14 years ago. It would be awesome if the guy answered and said "Best damn machine ever, I've put 4,000 hours on it", but the odds of that are pretty long


----------



## Russrm

Bob Driver said:


> You probably don't realize you're asking for a follow-up to a posting that took place 14 years ago. It would be awesome if the guy answered and said "Best damn machine ever, I've put 4,000 hours on it", but the odds of that are pretty long


Thanks for your note. I knew it was old but the problem mirrored mine almost exactly. Was hoping a member (like you!) would see it having had the same problem more recently. Just trying to guide my JD dealer whose evaluated my problem once already but can’t find the fault. 

I suspect blades might have a lot to do with it as in my case as mower was operating OK before blade replacement but JD replaced them with another kind of blade because they’d had problems with the OEM versions.

Nothing is ever simple. Have learned researching this problem that a blade is not a blade. Low lift, high lift, high performance, standard mulching are some of the types sold for this deck! Help,!


----------



## Bob Driver

Russrm said:


> Thanks for your note. I knew it was old but the problem mirrored mine almost exactly. Was hoping a member (like you!) would see it having had the same problem more recently. Just trying to guide my JD dealer whose evaluated my problem once already but can’t find the fault.
> 
> I suspect blades might have a lot to do with it as in my case as mower was operating OK before blade replacement but JD replaced them with another kind of blade because they’d had problems with the OEM versions.
> 
> Nothing is ever simple. Have learned researching this problem that a blade is not a blade. Low lift, high lift, high performance, standard mulching are some of the types sold for this deck! Help,!


Blades have come a long way since this first post started. The best blades on the market today are the Oregon G6's. They aren't cheap, but they also last 4X longer than anything else. All of the commercial lawn guys I know are running them and they mow 40-50 lawns per week for some pretty particular people. 

You might want them to check if your deck has the recommended 1/4" rake back to front (deck 1/4" lower in front). You actually cut with the tips of the blades, so tipping them down slightly gives a much better cut. 

Check for debris build up under the deck. The deck is designed to have a vacuum tunnel affect. The rotating blades create a vacuum that pulls the grass up to be cut by the blade tips. Any build up of debris will disrupt the designed smooth air flow for a clean discharge and leave a "wind row". It's also recommended that you alternate your cut direction with every mowing. If you mow grass the same direction/pattern every time, it's like combing your hair the same way every time, it gets "trained" to lay a certain direction. The grass will grow better and you'll get a much cleaner cut if you alternate your mowing pattern.


----------



## Russrm

Bob Driver said:


> Blades have come a long way since this first post started. The best blades on the market today are the Oregon G6's. They aren't cheap, but they also last 4X longer than anything else. All of the commercial lawn guys I know are running them and they mow 40-50 lawns per week for some pretty particular people.
> 
> You might want them to check if your deck has the recommended 1/4" rake back to front (deck 1/4" lower in front). You actually cut with the tips of the blades, so tipping them down slightly gives a much better cut.
> 
> Check for debris build up under the deck. The deck is designed to have a vacuum tunnel affect. The rotating blades create a vacuum that pulls the grass up to be cut by the blade tips. Any build up of debris will disrupt the designed smooth air flow for a clean discharge and leave a "wind row". It's also recommended that you alternate your cut direction with every mowing. If you mow grass the same direction/pattern every time, it's like combing your hair the same way every time, it gets "trained" to lay a certain direction. The grass will grow better and you'll get a much cleaner cut if you alternate your mowing pattern.





Bob Driver said:


> Blades have come a long way since this first post started. The best blades on the market today are the Oregon G6's. They aren't cheap, but they also last 4X longer than anything else. All of the commercial lawn guys I know are running them and they mow 40-50 lawns per week for some pretty particular people.
> 
> You might want them to check if your deck has the recommended 1/4" rake back to front (deck 1/4" lower in front). You actually cut with the tips of the blades, so tipping them down slightly gives a much better cut.
> 
> Check for debris build up under the deck. The deck is designed to have a vacuum tunnel affect. The rotating blades create a vacuum that pulls the grass up to be cut by the blade tips. Any build up of debris will disrupt the designed smooth air flow for a clean discharge and leave a "wind row". It's also recommended that you alternate your cut direction with every mowing. If you mow grass the same direction/pattern every time, it's like combing your hair the same way every time, it gets "trained" to lay a certain direction. The grass will grow better and you'll get a much cleaner cut if you alternate your mowing pattern.


----------



## Russrm

Thank you. Excellent suggestions!


----------

